# how do i replace a ballast on my fixture.



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

i have a odessya 48in. 4x65watt fixture and one of the ballasts i think burned out. was just wondering how does one go about replacing or fixing the problem.

thanks,
JJ


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

hmm..Have you tried to swap fluorescent bulb to make sure the ballast is really defective? How many bulb are working now? 

If you have a magnetic ballast, check also your starter.

And.. err.. bring your defective ballast to the store, maybe they can help you find a similar one.

Thats all I can think of right now, I hope it helps


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks for the imput. unfortunately i did buy i new bulb and thats how i know its not working. but the other three are so at least im not completely in the dark. and i ordered it online. i wrote them a email yesterday and hopefully i get a response by tomorrow.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jerrybforl,

Unfortunately Odessya (Jebco?) fixtures have a poor reputation for quality with stories of problems of the fixtures catching on fire. A Fulham Workhorse 7 ballast will handle up to 2X96 watts and may work as a replacement for your ballast. If you go to Fulham.com you can even get a wiring diagram for the installation of the new ballast.

That said, I don't know if I would do a repair on the unit. I would be concerned about the second ballast possibly going bad. I would look at an alternative fixture or a DIY fixture from AH Supply. An AHS 4X55 watt kit with MIRO reflectors costs 129.99 not counting the price of the wood to make the enclosure.


----------



## fishyerik (Oct 8, 2008)

Can't you just buy a new ballast with the same output and replace?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi fishyerik,

Yes you can, if you can find a compatible, quality ballast that has the same wiring configuration as the original. I happen to know that the Fulham Workhorse ballast line is a quality ballast that is why I recommended it. It also provides wiring diagrams for various configurations. Unfortunately the next lower rating from the one I recommended can only handle 2X55 watts which is underrated for the bulbs jerrybforl is trying to run.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

ok slow down guys im not to fast on electronics LOL. what ballast do i need to replace the bad one


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jerrybforl,

"A Fulham Workhorse 7 ballast will handle up to 2X96 watts" per post above.


----------

